# KDE Connect and  FreeBSD 10.1



## Elimelech (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a smartphone HTC Wildfire SA 510e. I downloaded the KDE Connect your smartphone and set on FreeBSD: kdeconnect-kde-0.7.2 from the repository. Automatically nothing at first did not. Therefore, the address of the registered companies, such as name@192.168.1.2, but the smartphone does not see the laptop!
As these chips pair? Has anyone tried? What ports to open and addresses to register to pair the device?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 24, 2015)

I've heard of deskutils/kdeconnect and it seemed interesting.  I'm not a user (yet?) but did take a brief look at the home page for it which I have linked below.  It does mention having some firewall rules open for it.  I believe it would be helpful to get more information on what firewall you have enabled.  It would also be helpful to confirm that a very basic network connectivity check is successful.  Assuming your phone is the 192.168.1.2, can you `ping 192.168.1.2` from your FreeBSD system?

https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect


----------

